#ubuntuone 2009-12-28
<rtgz> Note sync is DOWN
<rtgz> down down down down doooown
<rtgz> Christmas bug!
<voytech> I'd like to know If anybody can share information about ubuntu one service and desktop couch. I'd like to find some pdf documents or sth like that about architecture of Ubuntu One and Desktop Couch..
<voytech> Or If there is source code documentation explaining how it works ?
<rtgz> voytech, basically, Ubuntu One servers run CouchDB set up so that different clients can get different namespaces for their data. Everything that is put into couchdb locally will be replicated to Ubuntu One. There are some conventions (described in desktopcouch docs) that dictate how should application-specific bits be saved in couchdb documents.
<voytech> ok thanks but If I want to synchronize files for example from windows system with Ubuntu One, is there any way to do that ?
<voytech> I think there should be port to windows of ubuntu one client to do that
<rtgz> voytech, the file sync part does not use couchdb at all. There is no ubuntuone client for Windows at the moment. It is unlikely that ubuntuone team is going to do this and I haves'о
<rtgz> *haven't seen any windows activity in this channel, So I can't tell whether there is anyone working on porting the syncdaemon to windows.
<rtgz> There is a port of syncdaemon for fedora - http://thomas.apestaart.org/log/?p=1074, but no immediate plans to build windows client, as far as I know
<voytech> I know that file synchronization is not done by desktopCouch db
<voytech> becouse  couchDB allows only key-value pair data to be stored in data base
<voytech> I was asking about ubuntu one client docs becouse I'd like to see if it possible for example to make a port to windows... My supervisor (of my master thesis) told me to do synchronization with Ubuntu One from windows level. I think there is no way to do that without porting ubuntu one client and desktop couch. But I don't know if it is a hard task to do yet (I'm affraid that yes :( )
<rtgz> voytech, one needs to become familiar with python programming to port syncdaemon. Syncdaemon uses some API that is available only on Linux (not surea about others), like inotify (notifier for file status change), however since the code is written in python only w/o binary dependencies then It might be not as hard as it seems.
<rtgz> However,  dbus is also required to communicate between syncdaemon/applet and nautilus plugin (i.e. state info notification)... So it might be not as easy :(
<PerJ_> help - my 50GB plan has vanished - Canonical has not drawn the 1o$ from my credit card and now the account is gone
<PerJ_> has anyone else experienced the same ?
<rtgz> PerJ_, hi. Unfortunately I am not a part of U1 team, so I am not able to help with the account. As Matt Griffin pointed out in the email earlier, "Most everyone is off until Jan 4 for the holiday so representation might be low until then." You might have more luck posting to ubuntuone-users mailing list describing the problem to get necessary attention to this problem.
<PerJ_> rtgz - thank you, I will wait until 4. of january - but must say it is bad to lose one's cloudbased storage, it is not boosting confidence in the solution.
<PerJ_> Apparently it is a billing problem somehow as the money for next month has not been withdrawn
<rtgz> PerJ_, and I think that you should file a bug regarding this
<rtgz> PerJ_, so it was not your issuer bank that declined the transaction, it was just the canonical side which did not charge your card, right?
<PerJ_> rtgz, I *guess* so - as I have not received any email from canonical - normally I receive a "Payment received for ubuntu One 50GB"  email notice
<PerJ_> rtgz, a failed transaction should result in an email notification and a notice of the account disappearing
<rtgz> PerJ_, I just hope that this is not a result of server upgrade on 23rd of December...
<rtgz> PerJ_, exactly, notifications are required in any case. And it should retry charges notifying about any problems. Including displaying warnings on the web ui, cutting it all like this is a bad way of doing things.
<PerJ_> rtgz, have checked bank, no notices of any kind
<PerJ_> rtgz, I think not, I should have been billed the 10$ on the 19. of december
<rtgz> PerJ_, were any of your files removed from the web interface? I am a user of the free package, so I have no idea how that works... :(
<PerJ_> rtgz, you could say a file or two were removed - the entire account has disappeared and when loggin in I am offered a new subscription
<rtgz> O_O
<PerJ_> rtgz, it is as I have never had a subscription before
<rtgz> PerJ_, there is a https://one.ubuntu.com/support/account-assistance/ form, though it looks like it is somehow unfinished. You might try using that as well
<rtgz> PerJ_, hm, the form actually works. I guess you should insist on investigation of this case.
<seg|ars> urbanape: hey, are you around?
<rtgz> seg|ars, I am afraid most of the staff is away until 4th of January, though there has not been any activity in this channel from U1 team today...
<seg|ars> ok thanks
<PerJ_> I have filed an account-assistance, the 23., just not heard anythin yet from canonical, will be patient till 5. of january
<rtgz> PerJ_, just in case that something goes awfully wrong at the server side, I'd advise you to back up the contents of Ubuntu One folder to some other dir on your hard drive, so your files will not be affected.
<rtgz> PerJ_, there is little chance that something might go so wrong, but just to be on the safe side...
<PerJ_> rtgz, good advice, will do
<flowing> hi all
<flowing> does anyone have an idea why i can store files via webinterface  (and then see them in nautilus on ubuntu) but not copy files via nautilus in the Ubuntu One Filder (cuz those copied files wont appear in the website)
#ubuntuone 2009-12-29
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> is there a futon client for desktop couchdb?
<AlanBell> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/12/code-tutorial-make-your-application-sync-with-ubuntu-one.ars suggests there should be
<AlanBell> but ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html does not exist for me
<dsl_> can'y sync ubuntu one files from netbook remix computer, can anyone help please?
<dsl_> can't*
<AlanBell> dsl_: how far have you got with it?
<AlanBell> and which version of netbook remix?
<dsl_> AlanBell: latest version. set up account and added computer to account. i put a file in the ubuntuone folder but it doesn't get copied. checked account on web interface, same computer was added twice. removed both and followed install instructions but clicking 'ubuntu one' in internet tab doesn't launch browser page
<dsl_> edited config file to set bandwidth limit to false as per troubleshooting instructions
<dsl_> AlanBell: panel icon shows disconnected, when I click connect button in nautilus ubuntuone folder it connects briefly but no copy
<dsl_> AlanBell: one sec... tried again and panel icon shows 'authentication failed' and opened log in page in browser
<AlanBell> OK, I have no idea, but someone else no doubt will do
<dsl_> AlanBell: that's taken me to the 'add this computer' page so fingers crossed
<dsl_> AlanBell: well i now have a 'full' cloud icon on the panel and the button in nautilus reads 'disconnect' so i must be connected...but files don't appear to be copying. Does it usually happen automatically (syncing that is)
<AlanBell> does for me, but I am not too sure, just here asking questions myself
<dsl_> welll i just created a text file and saved it in ubuntuone folder but it doesn't appear when looking at file list via web interface
<dsl_> ok, I just got a notifier saying 98 files updated (or uploaded ) which fits because i placed a lot of files/folders under ubuntuone. However the only file showing n the web is the text file i just created i.e. none of the folders or 98 files on my local computer
<dsl_> ok, it's a bit odd but it works. I created a folder in ubuntuone and a text file within that folder. it sync'ed automatically and when i refreshed browser page this time all the previously created folders and files appeared"
<pjfry1> Hello;
<AlanBell> is this the best channel for desktopcouch questions?
<AlanBell> I am struggling to get the futon client running
<AlanBell> I think it is something to do with oauth
<rtgz> AlanBell, this channel is mostly ubuntuone specific and there are no devs at this time here, what problem do you have?
<rtgz> AlanBell, the dc already comes in with futon preconfigured and in case couchdb is running then futon is running as well
<AlanBell> well the bookmark file with the oath token doesn't seem to exist
<AlanBell> I don't have ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<rtgz> AlanBell, ok, _sometimes_ it fails to create. This is a known bug (i guess) and supposedly fixed in dc (cannot check atm)
<rtgz> AlanBell, however, you may try restarting the service
<AlanBell> I tried rebooting
<rtgz> AlanBell, /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rtgz> /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<rtgz> AlanBell, I guess there is some kind of issue with dc controlling couchdb and whenever it gets no response (e.g. during initial login where all apps starting up compete for disk and CPU) it just gives up leaving us without the file.
<AlanBell> ah OK. This is in a VM
<AlanBell> just ran /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service stop
<AlanBell> seems to be hanging, doesn't respond to ctrl+c
<rtgz> AlanBell, mmm the stop cript is a separate one at the moment
<rtgz>  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop  is an actual script
<AlanBell> ah, got it
<AlanBell> ok, killed and now starting again
<rtgz> you may try killing erland's bean.smp/bean to force couchdb shutdown
<rtgz> AlanBell, it should display waiting... waiting... and then give the URL for the futon login-redirect page
<AlanBell> yay!
<rtgz> AlanBell, ?
<AlanBell> I now have futon in my browser
<AlanBell> thanks very much!
<rtgz> :)
<rtgz> AlanBell, you are very welcome, thanks for flying UbuntuOne airlines
<rtgz> :)
<AlanBell> I am using it to write an IRC client
<rtgz> AlanBell, the logs are going to be stored in couchdb, i suppose?
<AlanBell> yes, each message as a document
<AlanBell> with views and couchtables to display them
<AlanBell> so there is a daemon listening to your IRC channels and filling up the database
<AlanBell> the client(s) just talk couchdb to get the data. To say something they create a record and the daemon says it for you.
<rtgz> AlanBell, I made a simple telepathy logger to couchdb (1-1 connections only, never got to the groupchat)... You might want to join desktopcouch mailing list for the discussion of IM document format (not sure that IRC in your case IS viewed as IM, though)
<AlanBell> yes, I just stumbled across that discussion on the google groups thing
<AlanBell> it might be IM too
<AlanBell> I was thinking of adding twitter
<rtgz> http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb/subscribe
<rtgz> AlanBell, yup, we need more CouchDB apps :)
<AlanBell> I think it is going to be really really important for Ubuntu
<rtgz> AlanBell, yep, the idea is very interesting. There are certain things that also need to be sorted, like document removals from the db and propagation of such removal (i guess it is done via _changes property now)
<AlanBell> and I have been following couchdb since 2005
<rtgz> And we need more robust framework...
<rtgz> AlanBell, heh, I faced it only this September, with karmic alpha installs.
<AlanBell> I was a Lotus Notes developer so I knew Damien Katz since before he left IBM the first time
<AlanBell> deletion stubs are a fairly robust concept I think
<rtgz> AlanBell, I am sorry for not being able to continue the discussion, but it is already tomorrow over here and I've got to go offline :)
<rtgz> So, everyone, Happy New Year and devs, get the Tomboy note sync sorted out, pleeeease!
<AlanBell> ok, bye for now rtgz
<AlanBell> oh, the client is called cozy btw
<rtgz> AlanBell, found the description on wiki :)
<rtgz> okay, final bye :)
#ubuntuone 2009-12-30
<voytech> Has Anyone thought about porting ubuntu one and desktop couch to windows os ?
<wojmak> It would be fine to make such port. I was thinking about that,and now I'm trying to understand Ubuntu One source code but it is not so easy. I'm trying to find out which part of code needs to be changed, and which part could remain as it is
<mandel> hello, does anyone know where I can find advertisePort.py ?
<voytech> Hello, anyone knows desktopcouch architecture (someone who understands source code of it) ?
<voytech> I have problems in understanding some code ...
<jeffwheeler> I'm trying to play with integrating the contacts in Ubuntu One on a cell phone (webOS, so it's all Javascript). It looks like I'll have to integrate by using OAuth and then querying the CouchDB server . . .
<jeffwheeler> but I can't seem to find an entry point to begin authentication.
<jeffwheeler> Is there any documentation on this somewhere? I've been having trouble finding anything beyond the Python API so far.
<jatt> 9.10 client says there is a capabilities mismatch connecting to the Ubuntu Server, when will the server be fixed?
<verterok> jatt: looks like your client is outdated, try upgrading it via synaptic/apt-get/aptitude
<Seb24> hello
#ubuntuone 2009-12-31
<voytech> Hello, I have propably a very simple question about what replication is ?
<voytech> I thought that couchDB works in such a way that it keeps for example data distributed over several hosts
<voytech> so for example on one host is some data in the database
<voytech> and in another is some different data on corresponding database
<voytech> but I see something like replication which is simply for copying contents of data stored in one database to coresponding database on server wich is running on remote host for example
<voytech> So we have two databases which are the same on paired hosts after that replication ?
<rtgz> voytech, yep
<rtgz> voytech, both databases should contain identical copies of all the data if replication is set up correcly.
<voytech> thanks
<voytech> rtgz, but if replication has not been performed and we want to query from local computer for data that is not available in local database, what then ? Will the record be found in remote database ? Or we must wait for replication to get the record ?
<AlanBell> hi all, is anyone working on couchgrid?
<AlanBell> I am thinking of making it a bit more featurefull
<AlanBell> and adding sorting
<AlanBell> refreshing
<AlanBell> and perhaps lazy loading of some kind
<CardinalFang> AlanBell, I don't know if it's in active development.  I'm sure we would welcome patches that are general, simple, and useful,
<nomnex> explain the "share with me" folder
<nomnex> the shared documents appears in the Ubuntu\ One root dir. Why not in the "Share With Me" folder?
<verterok> nomnex: the "Shared with Me" folder holds the folders shared to you by someone else, e.g: I share a folder named: "xmas pics" to you :)
<nomnex> verterok, I moved some in the Ubuntu One folder on the desktop. They show up in the same folder on the notebook (Unbut One). The Shared with Me dir is empty.
<nomnex> Edit: moved some docs in...
<nomnex> verterok, how do I share a folder (vs. moving docs in the Ubuntu One dir)?
<CardinalFang> nomnex, Go to the web site, and find the "share with...".
<nomnex> CardinalFang, I am in the browser window. Don't get it. sorry
<nomnex> Shared with Me and my files are different? Does only the later synchronize?
<CardinalFang> "Shared with Me" is read-only.  Those are owned by someone else.
<nomnex> CardinalFang, go it. How do I share a folder with someone? Can I do that from my home dir or do I need to pass by the Ubuntu One browser window?
<CardinalFang> nomnex, browser only, AFAIK.  "+  Sharing" .
<nomnex> CardinalFang, I was missing the "+ Sharing" part. Thanks
<CardinalFang> nomnex, I'm only good at answering the questions that sholld be obvious.  Just don't ask hard ones!
<rtgz_> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rtgz/+junk/gussie
<rtgz_> Reads tomboy/gnote files and puts them into local couchdb
<rtgz_> Okay, anyone here crazy enough to tell me about Tomboy note/HTML translation?
<rtgz_> CODE for highlight???
<rtgz_> Question - what is the reason for the dc record to contain HTML info for the note, not original Tomboy info?.. Triple conversion during sync seems to be an overkill...
<riverbird> any way to back sync tomboy notes on an 8.04 machine?
<rtgz_> riverbird, currently tomboy notes sync is broken.
<riverbird> rtgz_, okay.  i've been syncing between my 9.10 machines, but i have a different set of notes on an older 8.04 machine i would like to sync up as well.  is this possible? ()when fixed)
<rtgz_> 9.04 is supported, but tomboy versions bundled with 8.04 do not support notes synchronizing
<riverbird> so just not possible it sounds like?  what about syncing via individual notes as files?  any idea..  is there a tomboy folder i could drop into my One folder?
<dobey> you could backport the version of tomboy in karmic to get note syncing to work
<rtgz_> dobey, happy new year!
<rtgz_> riverbird, it is possible to copy the note files as well
<rtgz_> riverbird, tomboy folder in earlier versions was in ~/.tomboy, then it moved to ~/.local/share/tomboy
<dobey> rtgz_: happy new year
 * rtgz_ is now observing 31th of December, 23:30
<riverbird> dobey, howto?
<dobey> download the source package for tomoby from the karmic archive, and rebuild it on hardy
 * rtgz_ observes New Year
#ubuntuone 2010-01-01
<jml> hello
<jml> anyone around?
<FreeNom> hi
<FreeNom> how to sync changes in a note to ubuntuone?
<FreeNom> ... can't make it work
<FreeNom> and how to delete a note on server without deleting the same note automatically  locally afterwards?
<FreeNom> any detailed written help somewhere?
<FreeNom> thanks in advance :)
<dobey> jml: hey. what's up?
<Izinucs> Is auto sync pre-setup on kubuntu like it is on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10?
<jml> dobey, I asked my question on the couch db list
<jml> errr... desktopcouch list, rather
<jml> I'm mucking around with desktopcouch again.
<jml> dobey, mostly, I'm interested in finding a real-world example that uses desktopcouch
<verterok> jml: hi
<jml> verterok, hello
<verterok> jml: bindwood it's a real world example
<jml> verterok, ok. I'll take a look at it.
<verterok> jml: also evolution contacts sync
<verterok> jml: but none of those are python :/
<jml> sad.
<jml> verterok, are there no Python examples?
<verterok> jml: I don't know :(
<verterok> jml: have to run, bbl
 * verterok --> off
<jml> verterok, thanks. bye.
#ubuntuone 2010-01-02
<nomnex> need help with definition and usage of ubuntuone (cloud?) Do you have 5 min.?
<dobey> jml: gwibber
<jml> dobey, is Gwibber in Python?
<dobey> yep
<jml> dobey, I'll have a look. thanks.
<dobey> jml: i think the desktopcouch stuff for it is still in a branch, but ryan was definitely looking at using it to store data
<jml> dobey, ahh ok.
<jml> dobey, there's a GTG branch, but it's not very helpful.
<dobey> but it should be on launchpad either way
<jml> dobey, does ubuntuone use desktopcouch at all?
<dobey> and tomboy will be using it at some point
<dobey> jml: the file sync service doesn't, no. but the other services do
<jml> hmm.
<jml> how do you define a view such that group=True?
<dobey> tomboy doesn't use it locally yet, but we store the notes in couchdb on the server, so they're already in the local couchdb if you've set up ubuntu one to sync stuff
<dobey> that i don't know
<jml> hmm.
<jml> I'm getting a very strong sense that this is very early days for desktopcouch.
<jml> dobey, is there source available for the desktopcouch-using services?
<dobey> well it's not very old yet, that's for sure :)
<dobey> jml: yes, all the desktopcouch stuff and our client code using it, is all open source
<dobey> jml: bindwood is on launchpad
<dobey> i think evolution-couchdb talks to couchdb directly with couchdb-glib, rather than using the desktopcouch api though
<dobey> but the record format is standardized
<dobey> anyway, i gotta go make dinner
<jml> dobey, ok, thanks.
<jml> dobey, I'm looking at python-couchdb itself now. I think I'm going to have to start using that.
<dobey> jml: i'm not sure what you're wanting to do exactly, but aquarius, chad, et al. will know more about that when they're back on-line again
<jml> dobey, sure.
<jml> dobey, although, I won't be in a good timezone to talk with aquarius for a good three weeks :)
<dobey> ah, well. :)
<dobey> back in oz for the time being?
<jml> yeah. then off to NZ for linux.conf.au
<jml> then, finally, back home.
<dobey> ah, cool
<jml> in this particular case, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/497143 addresses my problem
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497143 in desktopcouch "CouchDatabase.execute_view should take an optional extra parameters dictionary" [Undecided,In progress]
<jml> dobey, fwiw, there's no obvious python in bindwood, which means it's not using desktopcouch AIUI
<jml> anyway, you're at dinner :)
<jml> given that the bug looks fairly basic to me, I'm wondering where desktopcouch is actually being used.
<dobey> jml: bindwood isn't particularly obvious, as it's a firefox extension, and mostly javascript, but there's a bit of code that calls out to python
<jml> dobey, ahh, ok.
<dobey> later :)
<jml> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/DesignDocsFilesystem <-- what do I have to do to make that work?
<voytech> Hello I'd like to ask if someone knows an application which app data could be synchronized in ubuntu one, and which is not available to sync data as for now(there is no plugin which uses desktopcouch to sync data) ? I'd like to make one of linux application capable to sync its data. But do not know what application to chose.
<voytech> share with your ideas. Which application could I extend to make it capable to sync its data across computers in ubuntu one ?
<homeasvs> what testtools version are dc hackers using ? I have 0.7.8, but testtools.TestCase is not there
<dobey> i have revision 16
<homeasvs> dobey, of upstream testtools ?
<homeasvs> it was at 281 2 years ago
<dobey> python-testtools: Installed: 0.1~r16-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 0.1~r16-0ubuntu1
<dobey> that's what is in karmic...
<homeasvs> huh, weird, maybe it's not even the same package then
<homeasvs> do you ahve an upstream url for that pkg ?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/testtools
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i see 0.9.2 is in lucid though
<homeasvs> ok, so I guess there are two projects called testtools under python, neat
<dobey> what's the url for the one you have?
<homeasvs> http://testtools.python-hosting.com/
<dobey> heh
<dobey> that's now called fixture
<dobey> and the testtools on launchpad supercedes that testtools, it appears
<dobey> gotta go
<dobey> later
#ubuntuone 2010-01-03
<oly_> hi, is there any way to tell ubuntu one to ignore .pyc files it keeps creating conflicts on these files between machines
<XiXaQ> are notes and contacts on Ubuntu one supposed to be synced with my evolution?
<XiXaQ> oh, my contacts are synced. Great. But what about notes? I can't find anything about it in Evolution.
<dobey> notes are tomboy notes
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes
<XiXaQ> there
<XiXaQ> there's that one again...
<XiXaQ> I always thought Ubuntu were supposed to ship one application per feature.
<CardinalFang> XiXaQ, Maybe.  If you have  evolution-couchdb  package installed.
<XiXaQ> I don't understand why anyone would want to replace Evolution with tomboy... It's an annoying piece of software. Breaks the feel of ubuntu desktop as well.
<dobey> XiXaQ: unfortunately there is some overlap, because evolution is more like several applications in one, rather than an application per task
<XiXaQ> right, but then we should replace all of it with wiki-applications instead.
<XiXaQ> there is already a wiki-based task-manager, right up the alley with tomboy.
<dobey> tomboy isn't a task manager though :)
<XiXaQ> and we can switch to a web based mail client and a web based calendar, then we don't need evolution anymore at all.
<dobey> i can't agree with that :)
<XiXaQ> then you don't think the philosophy of having one application per feature is nice?
<dobey> i don't think the web is nice
<XiXaQ> I'd like to have a RSS feed manager, but we can't have that because Firefox already supports it.
<XiXaQ> I'd like to have alarm clocks, but I can't have that either, because Evolution can do that. What the hell makes Tomboy so damn special? It's annoying :)
<dobey> we can have it, because firefox isn't an rss reader. it's a web vm
<XiXaQ> and xchat can't be included because Empathy supports IRC?
<dobey> i don't know about xchat
<XiXaQ> no, we can't have it. I've been working on getting that for years.
<dobey> i don't use xchat or empathy
<XiXaQ> xchat cannot be included because Empathy supports IRC.. It was the same with Pidgin.
<XiXaQ> I'm not talking theory here. All those ideas have been actively dismissed because of these reasons.
<dobey> eh. i don't know who you have been arguing with about them
<XiXaQ> hmm?
<dobey> but dismissal does not constitute invalidity
<dobey> evolution can also do rss, btw
<XiXaQ> this is not just me. From time to time, on the mailinglists, these discussions have popped up over the years, and have been shot down.
<dobey> sounds like health care :)
<XiXaQ> I've always agreed with the philosophy. I still do, which is why I don't like having Tomboy as a glaring exception to a nice rule.
<dobey> i rather think that evolution is the exception. but perhaps the right arguments have yet to be made, to get the changes done
<dobey> granted, any such changes are highly unlikely to happen in lucid, given it's an LTS
<dobey> i have to run for a bit, later :)
<XiXaQ> oh, I love Evolution, I use it all the time.
<XiXaQ> this is getting off topic anyway, I think. :)
<XiXaQ> I got the answer. Thanks :>
<Dont-Hate> hello
<Dont-Hate> I need a little help , any body here to share with me some tips
<Izinucs> What's the status with kubuntu and the ubuntu one service.. is kubuntu setup to autosync with ubuntu one like ubuntu is?
<Dont-Hate> any body there
